

SlideSync syncs presentation without the Internet - ccylin

The app is pretty cool. Lets you make presentation to people around you at any where, any place.<p>iOS App Store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;id980898789
======
innovae
Cool!

